# confused



## gubysingh (Mar 11, 2008)

i want to post my ad to rent a room or accom but it is showing account inactive .pl help


----------



## ExSA (Sep 18, 2007)

If you have under 4 posts, it won't post any link.
Having said that, I have over 4 and it still will not post my links.....
Try posting one more post on the forum, and then try it again?


----------

